# Anyone know from experience if you can grow hops and veg. in same pot?



## trustyrusty (16/7/16)

I have tried to search and found nothing, I did see pictures of hops in gardens with plants around so I would imagine not an issue. I have quite a large pot and have put the rhizome to the side that I can put next to a fence or make a structure.
Just wondering if it would be a problem to put some tomatoes in with or other types of veg. Sorry to ask a gardening question, but wondered if someone had done this before. I did read something about companion growing with two types of veg or flower and veg that help each other..May help the hops?

Thanks


----------



## gap (16/7/16)

Your hop plant will "eat" anything else you put in there very quickly.
It will throw up multiple bines from anywhere in the pot , especially after the first year.
They are not well behaved plants growing in a neat confined space, they will invade.!!!!!


----------



## trustyrusty (16/7/16)

Ok thanks, Could you have 2 hop varieties in the same pot, or one 'kill' the other... I am just thinking about space... limited ...


----------



## barls (16/7/16)

mine in the first year went from a pen size piece to filling the 50x50x70 pot. so personally id plant one per pot.


----------



## Nibbo (16/7/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Ok thanks, Could you have 2 hop varieties in the same pot, or one 'kill' the other...  I am just thinking about space... limited ...


Having two hop varieties in one pot will make life difficult in knowing which hop is which when it comes to picking them.
Some hops and vines do look different to others but unless you can tell by looking at them, separate them to make life easy.


----------



## coopsomulous (16/7/16)

gap said:


> Your hop plant will "eat" anything else you put in there very quickly.
> It will throw up multiple bines from anywhere in the pot , especially after the first year.
> They are not well behaved plants growing in a neat confined space, they will invade.!!!!!


Definitely do not grow hops with Raspberries. I tried this with two established fuggles plants and in the second year, the raspberries out competed the hops and killed them.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/7/16)

I have Cascade in wicking beds made from IBC tanks. 1200 X 1000 and 40mm deep. The very idea the grow beds were for vegies and I'd get away with 1 rhizome in each one. The woody Hop roots go everywhere through the bed and definitely a hindrance on anything else you grow in there. Dig a hole anywhere in the grow beds and you hit hop roots.


----------



## Stu Brew (17/7/16)

Im planning on that this year. Just for a couple of varieties I want to keep a close eye on!

Our veggie patch is large and Its completely fenced off so Im not going to have to do anything much. There is absolutely no reason it cant be done besides maybe shading things out that you dont want shaded?....literally the only issue I can see with this idea?

Im growing them straight in the soil in open spots on the easter side of the patch. They will be close to a few others things but since im going to let them grow along the outer fence I dont think Ill have to many problems keeping them maintained. Not sure why so many people are experiencing plants taking over? Hops plants should be managed to grow between 3-6 bines per rhizome, depending on variety and vigor....If you're plants are taking over and you're not getting bucket loads of hops off them you're doing stuff wrong....isnt the idea they grow a lot of hops? The bigger the main bines are the more side shoots and the more hops.....so make sure you pick the best bines and stick with them, cut the runners that come up throughout the season at bottom off as it comes up. You should have no issues at all! Dont touch your side shoots, they will grow upto 2m long as well but they're where the hops comes from so you only want to maintain the plant so it grows the optimal amount of bines. Then cut the runners off. Then they reach the top of the lines which should be at least 3m high, then you can strip off the bottom couple of foot of side shoots because they wont grow good cones either.


----------

